# Pregnant nanny snapped metatarsal



## KauaiGoatGirl (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello all! I’m new here and am thankful I can reach out! One of my nannies is due within the next couple weeks , but we had a misfortune.... she snapped her metatarsal clean. I heard it go off like a .22 would sound and yes it was dangling.. ugh :/ So I did set the bone and doctored it up with pvc bandages and all right away. It has slight swelling but isn’t hot so I am optimistic. My question is about her ability to rear her kids and if anyone has heard of someone going thru this or has actually been here. Should I just see how it goes or separate and bottle feed after their initial bonding period(colostrum) if nothing else... The doe gets along pretty well and has the hang of walking and laying down just right and all, so I’m hoping the kids could stay. Maybe separate in between feedings? This will be her first time giving birth.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2019)

You wouldn't pull the kids after they are bonded and nursing. You would pull at birth, milk the colostrum and bottle feed right from the start.
The risk is if she cannot stand or begins to have complications you are going to have a hard time getting kids on a bottle. The other thing is this is a FF with an injury. If this were my goat- I'd pull and bottle feed, perhaps co-raise them. She is going to need time to heal.
Are you giving anything for the inflammation?


----------



## KauaiGoatGirl (Mar 23, 2019)

Southern by choice ...it being a FF I agree it might end up a bad experience if I didn’t pull them. Co-raising? I’m curious what you mean.. with the mother? Just let them in her connecting stall for feedings? As for the swelling there really is only minimal swelling nothing uncomfortable looking. Nothing hot. What would you recommend for minor swelling?


----------

